# High Hopes Auction Results



## MBennettp (May 7, 2011)

1.HIHOPES WARRANTS COMMANCHE ADMS app. 2010 JACK $225

2.UNNAMED 2010 JACK $35 NO SALE

3. UNNAMED 2010 JACK $65

4. AMAZINN FIJI ADMS 2010 JENNY $175

5. HIGH HOPES APACHES SUNSET SASHA AMHA 2010 MARE $425

6. BIRDEYE COPYS BLUE SUE AMHA 2010 MARE $400

7. LITTLE WAcrapAS GOLD DREAMER AMHA 2010 MARE $225

8. MCSPERITT MOMENTO MADALAY JAIOIAO AMHA 2010 MARE $250 NO SALE

9. MCC ROBIN HOODS RUBY AMHA 2010 MARE $325

10. LEGACY FARMS GUNZ AND ROSES AMHA 2010 MARE $175

11. FROLIC IN THE GOLD SCRATCHED

12.LITTLE WAcrapAS LADY ANTIBELLUM AMHA 2010 MARE $475

13. MCC ROBIN HOODS DANCER AMHA 2010 MARE $175

14. PRETTY AS YOU PLEASE AMHA 2010 MARE $1075

15. LITTLE WAcrapAS QUEEN LATIFA AMHA 2010 MARE $425 NO SALE

16. MCSPERITTS MOMENTO CECE HEIRESS AMHA 2010 MARE $275 NO SALE

17. LITTLE WAcrapAS DASH TA FAME AMHA 09 MARE $650

18. MCC WEAVERS MOLLIE AMHA 09 MARE $175

19. INDIAN DREAMS NEW MOON AMHA 09 MARE $300 NO SALE

20. LEGACY FARMS CHLOE AMHA 09 MARE $450

21. HIGH HOPES RENFRO SUMMER SONG AMHA 09 MARE $725

22.NPM MAJICS FOXY ROXY AMHA/AMHR 09 MARE $150

23. MCC WEAVERS ELVIRA AMHA 09 MARE $400

24. MCC WEAVERS DOTTIE AMHA/AMHR eligible 09 MARE $300

25. CHERRY VALLEY BAY RUM AMHR 06 BRED MARE $175

26. MCSPERITTS IMAGE PROMISES CE CE AMHA 00 BRED MARE AND FILLY $450 NO SALE

27. ADVENTURE IIS BELLE OF THE BALL AMHA/AMHR 94 BRED MARE $500

28.BAR B WHISKEY N DAQUIRRI AMHA/AMHR MARE AND COLT $420

29. DM PATSY ANN AMHA/AMHR 98 $200 NO SALE

30. HIGH HOPES BRIGHT SKYE AMHA 06 MARE (SCRATCHED)

31. SHARRWAY STACCATO AMHA/AMHR/ASPC 99 STALLION $200

32.FALCON RIDGE AFTERDARKS WIND DANCER AMHA 01 STALLION $175

33. HALLMARKS SUGAR BAR AMHA/AMHR 99 BRED MARE $375

34. ROCKING JM 3T ROCK MY WORLD AMHA/AMHR 04 MARE $475

35. B & W'S GOLD DIGGER AMHA 00 MARE AND COLT $475 NO SALE

36. CTR QUEENS LITTLE PRINCESS (SCRATCHED)

37. MCC ROBIN HOODS LEXUS AMHA 08 MARE AND FILLY $500

38. CHAMPION FARMS SIRS FINE DESIGN AMHA/AMHR 00 MARE AND FILLY $800

39. CELTIC FIELDS LADDS FINVARRA AMHA/AMHR 04 STALLION $300

40. CRESCENTS PRINCES HIGH ROLLER AMHA 07 STALLION $125

41. BISSEL MOUNDS APPA ANNABELLE AMHA/AMHR 03 MARE $225

42. MCSPERITTS NIGHT SPARKLE AMHA 90 BRED MARE AND COLT $675

43. COUNTRY WELLS DREAMERS LITTLE RED AMHA/AMHR 03 BRED MARE $400

44. MCC ROBIN HOODS GRACE AMHA 06 BRED MARE $550

45. MCCS ICEY LUV AMHA/AMHR 00 BRED MARE $600

46. LIL HUNEY DO SANDY AMHA/AMHR 96 MARE $225

47. CRAZY HORSES TUCSON STUD AMHR 07 STALLION $450

48. SCRATCHED

49. ROAN WINEMAKER AMHR 02 MARE AND COLT $450

50. MCCS ICE DANCER EMBER AMHA 98 MARE $75

51.RTRS MELODY BUG AMHR 04 MARE $75

52. LUV EM MINIS ROWDYS SHA DAISY AMHA/AMHR 00 BRED MARE $200

53. RTRS CANDY KISSES AMHT 99 MARE $250

54. MCCS WINNING HAND AMHA/ AMHR 04 exposed MARE $250

55. JOY RR TOYLANDS TORNADIC PAX AMHA/AMHR 04 STALLION $75

56. PATTY CAKE LITTLE KINGS MEGA PENNYS AMHA/AMHR 00 STALLION (NO BID)

57. RTRS SATIN AND LACE AMHR 00 MARE $225

58. JOY RR TOYLANDS PIPPI LONGSTOCKINGS AMHA/AMHR 98 MARE $130

59. RTRS TOUCH OF CLASS AMHR 00 MARE $220

60. PATRIOTS LADY LIBERTY AMHA/AMHRT 06 BRED MARE $70

61.BAGPIPE FLATS A WEE DROP OF SCOTCH AMHA/AMHR 01 BRED MARE $250

62. ROCKY CREEK TUXEDOS JEWEL AMHA 06 BRED MARE $400

63. JOY RR TOYLAND STORMY NIGHT AMHA/AMHR 99 STALLION $35

64. ROCKY CREEKS TOP HATS KICKAPOO KISS AMHA 05 STALLION $60

65. ROCKING M THUNDERS SIMPLY STRIKING AMHA 05 GELDING $600

66. T BAR T NUMERO UNO GAMBLING MAN AMHR 04 GELDING $175

67. JOY RR TOYLANDS JAHAWK ROY AMHA/AMHR 03 GELDING $145

68. MARE AND COLT DRAWING (FREE TO ONE LUCKY CHILD)

69. LITTLE WAcrapAS OKLAHOMAS DREAM BOY AMHA 10 STALLION $125

70. NPM MAGICS TUNE IT UP SCHROEDER AMHA/AMHR 10 STALLION $35

71. HIGH HOPES RENFROS FINAL MAGIC ANHA 10 STALLION $315

72. FANCI STAR ECHO AMHA/AMHR 10 STALLION $? NO SALE

73. LITTLE WAcrapAS HIGH BROW CAT AMHA 10 STALLION $115

74. NPM BOOMERS ICA BONANZA AMHA 10 STALLION $75

75. STORMY LUCKY CHARM AMHA? 10 STALLION $60 NO SALE

76. NPM SHOWDOWNS CHARLIE BROWN AMHA 10 STALLION $45

77.LEGACY FARMS DAKOTAS DEALER AMHA 09 STLALION $1050

78. NPM BUCK OWENS GHOST AMHR 09 STALLION $85 NO SALE

79. UNNAMED AMHR APPLICATION 10 MARE $75

80. UNNAMED AMHR APPLICATION 10 MARE $135

81.UNNAMED AMHR APPLICATION 10 STALLION $45

82. UNNAMED AMHR APPLICATION 10 STALLION $60

83. OK 33 TEXS MIMES BLUE MOON AMHA/AMHR 10 STALLION $400

84. JENNY $125

85 JENNY $75 NO SALE

86. JENNY $80 NO SALE

87.JENNY $? NO SALE

4 HORSE MINI HAULER $650

NEW MINI HOT WALKER $1300

SUPERIOR CART $375


----------



## MBhorses (May 7, 2011)

o my i wish i could got some at those deals. very low prices for miniatures


----------



## Doobie (May 7, 2011)

Things not looking good if that is the prices we are getting out there!!!


----------



## MBhorses (May 7, 2011)

it cost more to feed and care for what some of them went for very sad



I haven't gotten any deals like that


----------



## Sandy B (May 8, 2011)

What a shame, was the quality just not there?


----------



## LindaL (May 8, 2011)

Was that Mini Hauler a Bob hauler?? If so, what a deal!!





Yeah, prices are way down, but for auction prices, I am not surprised...people wants deals...


----------



## Becky (May 8, 2011)

I actually thought the prices were consistent with todays auction market for the quality of horses there. There were a few that sold for more than I thought they would at auction and a few that sold for less.

I'm still totally amazed that people will bring dirty, scruffy, hairy, skinny horses to a sale and can't understand why they don't sell for more.

Yes, Linda, that was a Horse Hauler by Bob.


----------



## kaykay (May 8, 2011)

This has never been known as one of the better sales. I hate to be so blunt but thats just the truth.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (May 8, 2011)

Here is the link for the auction and you can see the horses:

http://www.highhopesacres.com/auction.htm


----------



## chandab (May 8, 2011)

kaykay said:


> This has never been known as one of the better sales. I hate to be so blunt but thats just the truth.


Thank you for being so blunt, I'm too far from the sale, so don't know anything about it.

I did go look at the link, and there were a couple horses that looked decent, but that could have just been the picture used.


----------



## rockin r (May 8, 2011)

I wanted to go to, but I just was not up to it. I always like to go to catch up with friends that I don't get to see very often. Also Art and I got 1 really nice mare from this auction. She is Orion bred to the hilt. This auction is a hit and miss for sure. You just have to do your homework on what is being offered.....


----------



## kaykay (May 8, 2011)

Hi Chanda

I am sure there are some nice ones that go thru but over the years (even before the economy went south) this sale has kinda been known for low prices.


----------



## Katiean (May 8, 2011)

I wish I could have gone there were a couple that I liked. I really don't have room though.


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (May 8, 2011)

There were a few horses in the sale that looked nice to me also. I believe if they put photos of ALL the horses on the online catalog, perhaps also BETTER photos (I understand that it is spring and some folks are unable to clip them etc...But even just a full body photo with the horses' head up, really helps a lot...Just my 0.2 cents


----------



## Songcatcher (May 8, 2011)

kaykay said:


> This has never been known as one of the better sales. I hate to be so blunt but thats just the truth.


WOW! I REALLY have to disagree with this statement. I have been to every High Hopes Sale, spring and fall, since 2003. I don't recall ever seeing you there. Correct me if I'm wrong. I don't understand why someone would make such a derogatory remark if they have not actually seen it.

I have been to numerous Miniature Horse Auctions in Oklahoma, Texas, and one even on the east coast. While all have their strengths and weaknesses, IN MY OPINION, High Hopes is the best overall of all the ones I have been to. I have not been to the sales at the big name farms, and of course am not referring to those where consignment fees may be $500 or more per horse. I had rather spend my money on the horse rather than the advertisement.

Now with all that said, I will say that I believe that this week's sale was down some. It seemed that the attendance (as well as the number of horses consigned) was down a bit. That MAY be partly due to the fact that they have changed weekends and partly just due to the economy. It SEEMED to me that possibly the overall quality was down a bit, but that may just be due to the fact that I am judging them against the improved quality of my own herd. As Becky mentioned, SOME were severely under fed and SOME looked as though they had never been groomed.

All in all, if I have the choice of going to High Hopes or another auction on the same weekend, I will ALWAYS choose High Hopes. I feel mine is an unbiased opinion. I was not selling anything, and I was not buying (this time).

It takes more than a fancy farm name and an ad in magazines and on LB to make a good sale.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (May 8, 2011)

There was also another miniature auction going on the same time also in OK. I wonder if prices were any better there. So bad weekend for both.

There was a couple that looked interesting in the catalog but nothing would have jumped out at me to want to drive down. I'm surprized the hauler and the walker didn't go for more, I would have driven down for the walker. It also has alot to do with presentation and it sounds like they weren't being presented very well. I think auctions like these thats just the way the prices are going to be. The one in Springfield in April the prices were similiar to that and the quality of horses were there and were clipped. There was a couple I would have bidded too one for sure but just don't have the time to train it and it needed training.

So until sellers decide enough is enough on 100-200 $ horses thats what they are going to keep bringing. You hate to see all no sales but you can't sell horses this cheap anymore, you just can't.


----------



## disneyhorse (May 8, 2011)

Those are some very, very low prices! I hope some people see they can find minis for dirt cheap rather than breed a mare...

I did chuckle a bit at the edited names "WAcrapAS" I didn't figure it out at first. WAcrapAS is just funny to me





Andrea


----------



## dgrminis (May 8, 2011)

I really wish that they were able to have their sales online also... They always have some nice looking horses consigned but this time of year we are not able to get away even for that amount of time. Husband is working cattle and getting them moved out to pasture most of april and may. But I would surely watch online and probably get myself in trouble bidding if it were online...


----------



## Songcatcher (May 8, 2011)

disneyhorse said:


> Those are some very, very low prices! I hope some people see they can find minis for dirt cheap rather than breed a mare...
> 
> I did chuckle a bit at the edited names "WAcrapAS" I didn't figure it out at first. WAcrapAS is just funny to me
> 
> ...


I can't figure why that is edited. Wash ita (without the space) is the name of a river in Oklahoma.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (May 8, 2011)

Songcatcher said:


> I can't figure why that is edited. Wash ita (without the space) is the name of a river in Oklahoma.



It's just a programming thing. Basic "bad" words are edited and it's easier to write code just to include all occurances, rather than pick some apart for legitimacy. You have to admit, it's kind of funny though


----------



## kaykay (May 8, 2011)

I was not trying to offend anyone! I am not a big name farm etc.

And I did say that I am sure there were some good horses. Every auction has a mix of great, medicore etc.

Every year spring and fall I see people post prices from this auction and every time people say "oh my prices are way down" "you cant feed them for that" etc etc. Prices have never been great at this auction. I would never use this auctions prices as a guide of the market. You can read the posts yourself right here on LB as it has a pretty good archive of this auctions past prices. Just look how low the prices are in 2007 before the economy went south.

Here are the posts from may 2009

Posted 24 May 2009 - 11:53 AM

00 COTTON CANDY 08 jennet sold on appliction $385

000 LAZY-E-2 08 Jennet sold on application $315

1. SOPERS LITTLE NUBBIN 05 Jack scratched

2. BIRDEYE CHERRY DELIGHT A/R 08 mare $315

3. CAPTAINS PRETTY GIRL A 08 mare $305

4. MCC ROBIN HOODS LEXUS A $600

5. RUNNING CREEKS LIL FELINE A 08 mare $330

6. LITTLE WAcrapAS COWNUNDER MENDY A 08 mare $340

7. BEAR FARMS REMARKABLE EVENT A/R 08 mare $500

8. MISS HONEY A 08 mare $325

9. LITTLE WAcrapAS SPOONFUL OF MAGIC A 08 mare $395

10. BEAR FARMS RED ROSE A/R 08 mare $450

11. SNICKERS RED BEAUTY A 08 mare $250

12. BEAR FARMS LITTLE ANTE A/R 08 mare $750 NS wanted $1800

13. CASSEOPIAS BLUE ISIS A 08 mare $300

14. K &K MISS MICAH A/R 07 mare $275

15. MCC SENSATIONAL SUSIE A/R 07 mare $625

16. RIKA COTTON CANDY R 07 mare $225

17. SANDERS ASA A/R 97 bred mare $395

18. BIRDEYE STRAWBERRY WINE A/R 06 mare $425

19. CHUMBLEYS LIL SPUNKY COWGIRL A 06 mare $275

20. HOCOTTS RAZZLE DAZZLE A 91 mare $250

21. SUNDANCERS CHINOOK A/R 87 exposed mare $260

22. HIGH FLIGHTS FIRST EDITION AND COLT A/R 04 mare $950

23. SWEETWATERS ROCKIN PLAYMATE A/R 02 mare $225

24. BIRDEYE BABY DOLL A/R 06 mare $400

25. BEAR FARMS TEZZIES DREAM A/R 06 mare $2000

26. RUNNING CREEKS BROWNIE ROYALE A/R $550

27. HIGH HOPES CHEROKEE SPRINGTIME A 03 mare $450

28. HIGH HOPES KINGS CHEYENNE MAGIC A/R 05 stallion $500

29. BRITT HELM SUN CHASER A/R 91 stallion $250

30. CHERRY VANILLA BAY RUM R 06 mare scratched

31. SWEETWATERS HINT OF ELEGANCE A/R 02 mare $400

32. HIGH HOPES MOIRA STAR A/R exposed 98 mare $480

33. MAXWELLS CRYSTAL A 01 bred mare $750

34. SASSY MISS SHRIMP S A/R 96 bred mare $1900

35. RTRS MAGGIE MAY R $500

36. MCCS ALFALFAS LUV A 99 exposed mare $775

37. WINE MAKERS MISS CHARDONNAY with colt mare A/R colt A $575

38. MCC WIZARDS SPELL TROUBLES CINDY with colt A/R 02 bred mare $800

39. HIGH HOPES KINGS DAYS OF THUNDER A 05 stallion $815

40. TRIPLE KS COPYS CLAIM TO FAME A/R 04 stallion $1125

41. K & K APACHES GERONIMO A/R 03 stallion $370

42. BIRDEYE SPECIAL WINE MAKER with foal A/R foal A only $700

43. BEAR FARMS LADY IN GOLD A/R 06 bred mare $1100 PO wanted $2000

44. SANDERS LIZA A/R 98 bred mare $550

45. R BEARS BLACK DESIGN R 96 exposed mare $? (missed this one)

46. BEAR FARMS FUN TIME with filly A/R 05 mare $1750

47. RTRS WINDWALKER R 02 mare $500

48. LESSLEYS MISS RITA A/R 05 bred mare scratched

49. RINKY DINKS BABY SUGARS A/R 94 bred mare $365

50. RTRS SOUTHERN ELEGANCE R 99 mare $300

51. SUTHERLINS LITTLE MISS SNICKERS and filly R mare filly unregistered $970

52. GFX SUPER CHARGERS ROWDY ROMEO A 00 stallion $950

53. K & K OREO DELIGHT A/R 05 stallion $395

54. drawing for colt to be given to youth

55. CHUMBLEYS LIL KINGS LIGHTNING A 07 gelding $375

56. K & K JUNPING JACK FLASH A/R 07 stallion $225

57. HIGH HOPES DESTINYS CHINOOK CHIEF A/R 07 stallion $325?

58. J & Ms TM A 07 stallion $210

59. RAZZLE BEA DREW A 07 stallion $275

60. COLONEL ROWDY APACHE NIGHT A 07 stallion $350

61. MISTER HERSHEY A 07 stallion $150

62. J & Ms RESURECTION A 07 stallion $375

63. DUKE CAPTAINS FIRST MATE A 07 stallion $350

64. BIRDEYE BUCKSHOT MAKER A/R 08 stallion $325

65. HIGH HOPES RENFROS OKIE COWBOY A/R 08 stallion $275

66. BEAR FARMS A LITTLE IMPRESSIVE A/R 08 stallion $350

67. J & Ms HUSKERS KIOWA A 08 stallion $325

68. BROKEN BRANCH WHITE LIGHTNING A/R 08 stallion $300 PO wanted $1000

69. ROSIE LITTLE STAR A 08 stallion $300

70. BROKEN BRANCH ELLIE'S VOLCANO R 08 stallion $500 PO wanted $1000

71. RIDGE RIDER A 08 stallion $250

72-88 scratched

89. FREEDOM HILLS IMA HOT BLONDIE BUCK A 05 bred mare $650 PO wanted $1000

90. FALLEN ASH SCOUTS VERY VIOLET A 98 bred mare $775

91. DODSON MAJORS BLUEBERRY LIL and filly A 00 bred mare $2500

92. ALLIANCE RED ALERT A 08 stallion $205

93. CADE SHEZ NOT BAD A 08 mare $375

94. BEAR FARMS ? A/R 08 mare $795

Prices 2008

1. HIHOPES DEWEYS INDIAN WARRIOR 25 3/4" 08 JACK $175

2. M & DS LONESTAR BULLET 38 1/2" 04 JACK $150

3. VALLEY M ELLIE 32 1/2" 06 JENNY $225

4. DSA CO CO STAR 35 1/2 05 JENNY $225

5. HIHOPES FIRST KISS 34" 06 JENNY $370

6. HIHOPES DEWEYS SPOTTED CHIEF 28 3/4 08 JACK $375

7. HIGH HOPES ECHOS SUMMER DREAM 25 1/4 AMHA 08 MARE $500

8. SORRELLS MISS LOU 28 1/4 AMHA/AMHR 08 MARE $275

9. HIGH HOPES DESTINYS ALEAH 27 3/4 AMHA 08 MARE $350

10. DRFS STAR PRINCESS 26 1/4 AMHR 08 MARE $275

11. HIGH HOPES DESTINYS FINAL MOMENT 26 1/4 AMHA 08 MARE $625

12. WINDFYRE FARMS CUTIE PIE 26 1/4 AMHR 08 MARE $415

13. HIGH HOPES RENFROS LUCKY BAYLEE 26 1/2 AMHA 08 MARE $600, PO WANTED $1000

14. SCRATCHED

15. HIGH HOPES DESTINYS BUTTERCUP 25 3/4 AMHA 08 MARE $450

16. SCRATCHED

17. HIGH HOPES RENFROS MANDY 27 3/4 AMHA 08 MARE $800

18. MCSPERITTS UPTOWN BEAUTYS CUPID 27 3/4 AMHA AMHR 08 MARE $475 PO WANTED $1500

19. HIGH HOPES ROMEOS CALL ME LOVE 27 AMHA 08 MARE $875

20. DRFS MORNING MIST 27 3/4 AMHA AMHR 08 MARE $200

21. HIGH HOPES RENFROS SIMPLY SUMMER 25 1/4 AMHA 08 MARE $850

22. CADE SHEZNOTBAD 27 1/4 AMHA AMHR 08 MARE $275 PO WANTED $500

23. HIGH HOPES RENFROS LADY CAPULET 22 3/4 AMHA 08 MARE $900

24. DRFS LIL WHITETAIL 24 1/4 AMHA 08 MARE $280

25. HIGH HOPES LANES SHY ANNE 26 3/4 AMHA AMHR 08 MARE $1450

26. CADE BROWNI MUFFIN 25 1/4 AMHA 08 MARE $270

27. HIGH HOPES KINGS TWINKLING STAR 27 3/4 AMHA AMHR 08 MARE $1500

28. HIGH HOPES LANES TEARDROP 24 AMHA AMHR(APP) 08 MARE $500

29. RCM RIOT ON FRIDAY 25 AMHA AMHR 08 STALLION $150

30. CADE APRIL SHOWERS 28 AMHA 08 STALLION $150

31. DRFS THUNDERBOLT 25 3/4 AMHA AMHR 08 STALLION $350

32. SCRATCHED

33. HIGH HOPES DESTINYS DONNIE TMW 27 AMHA STALLION $210

34. SCRATCHED

35. HIGH HOPES RENFROS CHIEF SHABONEE 25 AMHA AMHR 08 STALLION $250 PO WANTED 1000

36. CGA APACHES FROSTY ICE 28 1/2 AMHA 07 MARE $250 PO WANTED 400

37. MCSPERITTS MP A PIECE OF PRALINE 28 1/4 07 MARE $2100

38. GCA APACHES NASHOBA ICE MOON 28.5 AMHA 07 MARE $400 PO WANTED ?

39. WINNING WAYS MAJESTIC FEATHER 29 1/2 AMHA AMHR eligible 07 STALLION $400

40. ASH CREEK STAND N OUT 31 AMHA 07 STALLION $125

41. WINDFYRE FARMS BABY BUCKS 33 3/4 AMHR 07 STALLION $150

42. DARKSTARS APACHE RAINDANCE 30 1/4 AMHA AMHR 07 STALLION $200

43. SORRELLS TINY LOU LOU 25 1/4 AMHA AMHR 06 MARE $500

44. ASH CREEK DEVINE DESIGN 31 3/4 AMHA 06 STALLION $175

45. DARKSTARS EAGLES TALON 31 1/4 AMHA AMHR 06 STALLION $325

46. WINDFYRES GOLDEN BOY 28 3/4 AMHA 06 STALLION $100 PO WANTED $300

47. MCSPERITTS DK DELIVERANCE SPELLBOUND 29 1/2 AMHA AMHR 06 STALLION $325

48. CEDAR CREEKS PRETTY WOMAN 30 1/2 AMHA AMHR 90 MARE $150

49. INDIAN CREEKS BABY DOLL 34 1/2 AMHR 03 BRED MARE $250

50. RUNNING CREEKS EASTER LILY 30 3/4 AMHA AMHR 00 BRED MARE $500 PO WANTED 1000

51. MARCUM NASHVILLES LUCI 34 AMHA AMHR 01 BRED $450

52. LESSLEYS DAPPER DUSTYS BRANDY 28 3/4 AMHA 03 BRED MARE $400 PO WANTED 800

53. INDIAN CREEKS HOOT N ANNIE 30 3/4 AMHA 99 BRED MARE $500

54. LOWES LORI DARLING 32 1/2 AMHA 99 BRED MARE $250 PO WANTED $500

55. MARCUM ROCKIN J MAHALA 32? AMHA AMHR 04 BRED MARE $1700

56. MAR JACS MOON CHASER 30 1/4 AMHA AMHR 99 STALLION $150

57. DELS HEART THROB BOB 29 AMHA AMHR 95 STALLION $200

58. MODERN SNIPPETS BLACK ONYX 28 3/4 AMHA AMHR 02 STALLION $2000

59. BREWER SPECTACULAR SILVER FOX 30 1/2 AMHA AMHR 99 STALLION $200

60. MCSPERITTS MASTERPIECE MICHAEL 27 1/2 AMHA AMHR 05 STALLION $150 PO WANTED 500

( was sold later but not in the ring )

61. BREWERS MAESTRO MYSTIQUE 33 1/2 AMHA AMHR 03 STALLION $150

62. SCRATCHED

63. RED APPLES IMA LIL PRINCESS 32 1/4 AMHA 03 BRED MARE $250 PO WANTED 750

64. MCC GRAEANGLES ANGEL DUST 33 3/4 AMHA 02 BRED MARE $750

65. JOY RR TOYLANDS SUNSHINE LADY 33 3/4 AMHA AMHR 99 EXPOSED MARE $300

66. MARCUM RICKING J MS BESSIE 32 1/2 AMHA AMHR 02 BRED MARE $475

67. MCC CLASSIC ICE 30 1/4 AMHA 05 BRED MARE $400 PO WANTED 750

68. MSR MAJESTYS CLASSY LASS 30 1/2 AMHA 97 BRED MARE $525

69. RUNNING CREEKS SUGAR BABY 31 AMHA AMHR 96 BRED MARE $1000

70. ROYS TOY SNIPPETS ROULETTE 33? AMHA AMHR 93 BRED MARE $550

71. HIDDEN MEADOWS HONEY BEE 32 AMHA AMHR 89 BRED MARE $400

72. MCCS ICE FAIRY 31 AMHA AMHR 03 BRED MARE $350 PO WANTED 500 (sold later but not in the ring)

73. STOUTS MISS CHARMING 31 1/2 AMHA AMHR 88 BRED MARE $250

74. ASH CREEK MIGHTY BAY TANNER 31 1/4 AMHA AMHR 06 STALLION $50

75. ASH CREEK NORDSTROM MAN 27 1/4 AMHA AMHR 06 STALLION $200

76. ASH CREEK GUNNERS TOP GUN 33 3/4 AMHA 07 STALLION $50

77. HIGH HOPES RENFROS ACE IN THE HOLE 28 3/4 AMHA AMHRapplication 08 STALLION $400

78. TCM SUNDAY RIOT 27 3/4 AMHA AMHR 08 STALLION $125

79. SCRATCHED

80. HIGH HOPES KINGS SILVER LININGS 26 1/2 AMHA AMHRapplication 08 STALLION $200 PO

81. DRFS FULLY AUTO 25 3/4 AMHA 08 STALLION $100

82. SCRATCHED

83. HIGH HOPES LANES CHIEF RED THUNDER 28 AMHA AMHR 08 STALLION $200 PO WANTED 400

84. SCRATCHED

85. HIGH HOPES RENFROS STORMY ADAMS 26 3/4 AMHA AMHRapplication 08 STALLION $150

86. FANCY MYSTIC WHITE VEIL 34 1/2 AMHR 98 BRED MARE $300

87. FOXFIRES WORK OF ART 34 3/4 AMHR 05 EXPOSED MARE $450

88. CADE COUNTRY SINGER 26 3/4 AMHA AMHR 08 STALLION $100 PO WANTED 350

89. CUTIES BLOSSUM BELL 26 1/2 AMHA AMHR 09 MARE $225 PO WANTED 400

90. SIMMONS LUCKY STAR 27 AMHR 08 MARE $150 PO WANTED 400

91. DITS RAINY DAY SPIRIT 30 1/4 AMHR 91 MARE $150 PO WANTED 400

92. REDROCK C ELECTRIFYING 31 1/4 AMHA AMHR 05 STALLION $200 PO WANTED 400

93. ALLIANCE SUPERSTITION 26 1/2 AMHA 08 STALLION $850

94. ALLIANCE RUNAROUND RASCAL 24 1/4 AMHA 08 STALLION $2750

95. GROSSHILL EK BOOGERMANS LADY LOVE 32.5 AMHA 95 BRED MARE $2000

2007

\

00. HIHOPES INDIAN STORM CLOUD '07 Jack $250

01. CADE EMILY '06 Jennet $350

02. HIHOPES INDIAN TWINKLING STAR '07 Jennett $500

03. CADE EMMA '06 Jennett $350

04.CADE O'HENRY '06 Jack $400

05. GCA BB WES SPARKPLUG '06 Female Mini-Mule $130

06. GCA BLUE EYED FLASH '06 Male Mini-Mule gelding $130

07. DSA BEAU BOOMER '07 Male Mini-Mule gelding $250

08. HIGH HOPES DESTINYS BOLD RAINA '07 AMHA mare $500

09. FOXFIRES HERE COMES TROUBLE '07 AMHA mare $300

10. ROHR SPLASH O MEDICINE '07 AMHR mare $400

11. HIGH HOPES DESTINYS HONEYSUCKLE '07 AMHA mare $500

12. HFM LUCKY STAR '07 AMHA/AMHR mare $350

13. HIGH HOPES RENFROS CRICKET '07 AMHA mare (no sale)

14. SWEET DREAMS MISTY BLUE '07 AMHA mare (no sale)

15. HIGH HOPES ROMEOS JULIET '07 AMHA mare $1500

16. CADE GO FOR THE GOLD '07 AMHA mare $300

17. HIGH HOPES DESTINYS ILLUSION '07 AMHA/AMHR mare $725

18. BEAR FARMS LITTLE WONDER '07 AMHA/AMHR mare $1575

19. HIGH HOPES RENFROS NIGHT STAR '07 AMHA mare $1200

20. FOXFIRES HOMESPUN '07 AMHA/AMHR mare (scratched)

21. HIGH HOPES BUTTONS AND BOWS '07 AMHA mare $650

22. HFM HONEY DO '07 mare $750

23. HIGH HOPES CHARGERS MISTY MORN '07 AMHA/AMHR mare $700

24 CADE DREAMING OF COLOR '07 AMHA mare $625

25. HIGH HOPES DESTINYS MAGIC MOMENT '07 AMHA mare $625

26. FOXFIRES UNFORGETTALBLE '06 AMHR mare $650

27. PATRIOTS ECHO IN THE MIST '06 AMHA/AMHR mare $450

28.1. RUNNING CREEKS DESTINYS ROWDY DOLL '06 AMHA/AMHRapp. mare $500

28.2. RUNNING CREEKS LADY HAWK '06 AMHR mare $400

29. WACONDA VALLEYS LITTLE MISS KISS '06 AMHA mare $600

30. FOXFIRES SHIMMER '06 AMHR mare (scratched)

31. KNFS SUNSHINE OPERATOR '06 AMHA/AMHR mare $1100

32. VALLEY M FANCY IS MY NAME '06 AMHR mare $350

33. BEAR FARMS LADY BEA '06 AMHA/AMHR mare (no sale)

34. FOXFIRES BABY DOLL '06 AMHA/AMHR mare $800

35. CAMEO AND CREAM '05 AMHR mare $350

36. HIGH HOPES KIOWA CHIEF '06 AMHA gelding $400

37. MLLJ MR. G Q '05 AMHA/AMHRbreeders cert. gelding $200

38. FLYING A'S CHANGE OF HEART '01 AMHR gelding (scratched)

39. SEQUOIA ROWDYS GOLDEN SENSATION '02 AMHA gelding $450

40. MLLJ LOST MY DOTS '06 AMHA/AMHR gelding $425

41. LUCKY 17 SUPER CHARGERS APACHE MOON '98 AMHA/AMHR stallion (scratched)

42. H & HS MY BUDDY '95 AMHA/AMHR stallion (no sale)

43. FANTASY LANES WILDFIRE OF CRESCENTS '00 AMHA stallion $5000

44. DARROS APACHES DANCN WOLF '91 AMHA stallion (no sale)

45. CIRCLE S BRIGHT IMPRESSION '00 AMHA/AMHR stallion $2725

46. YOUNGS SNAPPY APPY '05 AMHA stallion $500

47. DYER FARMS TAX MAN '05 AMHA stallion $350

48. BEAR FARMS GOING TO KANSAS CITY '05 AMHA/AMHR stallion $1500

49. LBJ BLACK ROSE '03 AMHA/AMHR mare, bred $850

50. SOATS LIL LE LEETA ' 84 AMHA mare, bred $350

51. VALLEY M SATIN KATIE '96 AMHR mare $450

52. WHISPERING OAKS EBONY '03 AMHA/AMHR mare with colt $800

53. SRF TOPAZ '93 AMHA/AMHR mare (bred) $1600

54. CRESCENTS DOUBLE O MINDY LEA '90 AMHA/AMHR mare, bred $600

55. KISTLERS SHEZA LITTLE HONEY '99 AMHA/AMHR mare (bred) $1050

56. LESSLEYS DAPPER DUSTY BRANDY '03 AMHA mare (bred) scratched

57. INKYS CRIMSON JEWEL '95 AMHA mare (bred) $450

58. GERHARTS TEXANS LITTLE SUNSHINE '94 AMHA/AMHR mare $600

59. T & S MINI RANCH SPARKLES AND GOLD '02 AMHA/AMHR mare with colt (no sale)

60. SWEET DREAMS SQUIGGLES '04 AMHA mare (bred) $1500

61. MAXWELLS SHANEAL '96 AMHA/AMHR mare (bred) $800

62. CARTERS TOTALLY FANTASTIC '97 AMHA/AMHR mare, bred $1000

63. ILES GEORGIA USA '98 AMHA/AMHR mare (bred) $650

64. MCC LOVER BOYS RAINDROP '03 AMHA mare with filly (bred) $1200

65. DANDY SANDY SUNSHINE '95 AMHA mare with colt $550

66. HIGH HOPES ROSE OF CHEROKEE '99 AMHR mare (bred) $525

67. RTS'S RUN FOR THE ROSES '03 AMHR mare (bred) $575

68. DON CARLOS CINNAMON SUGAR '01 AMHA mare, bred, $800

69. WIZARDS SPELL VAN DOUBLE DUTCH TIA '99 AMHA/AMHR mare (bred) $1250

70. CRESCENTS SPARKEYS PALE STAR '96 AMHA/AMHR mare (bred) $2700

71. FEW ACRES EVER ELEGANT '89 AMHA/AMHR mare (bred) $1050

72. WRAYS DELL TERAS CHARM '91 AMHA mare (bred) $950

73. MCC STARRY BLUE '01 AMHA mare (bred) scratched

74. WHISPERING OAKS RED RIDING HOOD '02 AMHR mare (bred) $850

75. MAJESTIC ROYAL MISS '91 AMHA mare (bred) (no sale)

76. WISHPERING FIRST PRINCESS ANN '93 AMHA/AMHR mare (bred) $1700

77. KAUFMANS SMOKEY JUNE '93 AMHA/AMHR mare (exposed) $750

78. RIKA CHANTILLY LADY '94 AMHA mare (bred) $625

79. MEDFORDS GOLDEN HONEY '00 AMHA mare (bred) $1750

80. GOLDEN IMAGE PRISSY '90 AMHR mare (bred) $325

81. ROLLING HILLS SERENADE '93 AMHA mare (bred) scratched

82. A BAER CREEKS SWEET PEA '07 AMHA/AMHR mare $600

83. RUNNING CREEKS THE PATRIOT '06 AMHA stallion $300

84. CRESCENTS PRINCES HIGH EXPECTATIONS '06 AMHA stallion $300

85. SUPER NOVAS ARCTIC KNIGHT '06 AMHA stallion $425

86. RUNNING CREEKS DESTINYS ROYALE '06 AMHA/AMHR stallion (no sale)

87. BEAR FARMS TWO TIMES A GENTLEMAN '06 AMHA/AMHR stallion $325

88.JHK BUCK C BUCKEROO '06 AMHA/AMHR stallion (no sale)

89. ROHR COLORADO COWBOY '07 AMHA/AMHR stallion (no sale)

90.DRFS GUN SMOKE '07 AMHAapp/AMHR stallion $300

91. PATRIOTS PRINCE CHARMING '07 AMHR stallion $250

92. FLYING W INDIAN PATCHES '07 AMHA stallion scratched

93. DRFS SMOKING GUN '07 AMHAapp./AMHR stallion $500

94. PATRIOTS LOVER BOY '07 AMHA/AMHR stallion $250

95. CADE SUNRISINSURPRISE '07 AMHA stallion (no sale)

96. SORRELLS DAZZLING TROOPER '07 AMHA/AMHR stallion $200

97. WRMH PRINCE COALBY JOE '07 AMHA/AMHRapp. stallion $200

98. CEDAR CROFTS PHANTOM OF THE OPERA '99 AMHA/AMHR mare (bred)$600

99. WEE MITES MAGNOLIA '00 AMHA mare (bred) $750

100. DARKSTARS APACHE EAGLE '02 AMHA/AMHR stallion (no sale)

101. DARKSTARS EAGLES PRIDE '06 AMHR stallion (no sale)

102. DARKSTARS SPECTACULAR THUNDERBIRD '06 AMHA/AMHR stallion $500

103. KACHINAS RAISIN ARIZONA '00 AMHA/AMHR $250

104. ALLIANCE PRIVATES STAR SPANGLED '07 AMHA stallion scratched

105. ALLIANCE JUST ONE SPOT '07 AMHA stallion scratched

106.LOS ARBOLES DOUBLE THE FUN '07 AMHA stallion scratched

107.LOS ARBOLES NO BIZ LIKE SHOW BIZ '07 AMHA stallion scratched

108. grade 2002 mare with colt, bred, $400

109. ROHR BOOTS AND SADDLE '04 AMHR gelding $150

110. grade '06 gelding $100

111. grade '06 stallion $120

2007 this one is labeled "buyers market"

Lot#

1.Eve 2006 unreg. spotted jennett $575

2.Amazinn Bali ADMS 2006 jennett $500

3.HFM Break of Dawn AMHA 2006 mare $450

4.Oak Knolls Dixie Dawn AMHA 2006 mare $395

5.Sorrells Velvet Red AMHA 2006 mare $475

6.Bear Farms May Girl AMHA/AMHR 2006 mare $700

7.High Hopes Radiant Moira AMHA/AMHR 2006 mare $800

8.Valley M Pieces of Sample AMHR 2006 mare $300

9.Foxfires Precious Commodity AMHR 2006 mare $550 no sale

10.Running Creeks Diamond Wonder AMHA 2006 mare $410

11.Mini But Mighty's Slam Dunk AMHR 2006 mare $385

12.Legacy FArms Miss N Dependent AMHA 2006 mare $600 no sale

13.High Hopes Renfros Summer Love AMHA/AMHR 2006 mare $925

14.Sorrells Ruby Red Pizzazzs AMHA/AMHR 2006 mare $420

15.Bear Farms Scholar Tezz AMHA/AMHR 2006 mare $345 no sale

16.High Hopes Renfros Snow Angel AMHA 2006 mare $800

17.Valley M Cream Puff AMHA/AMHR 2006 mare $775 no sale

18.Bear Farms Tezzies Dream AMHA/AMHR 2006 mare $775 no sale

19.High Hopes Renfros Wishing Star AMHA 2006 mare $425

20.Bear Farms Echo Moria AMHA/AMHR 2006 mare $300 no sale

21.Valley M Midnight Magnum AMHR 2006 stallion $?? no sale

22.Alliance California Dreaming AMHA 2006 stallion $600 no sale

23.Foxfires Johnny Angel AMHR 2006 stallion $300

24.Lonn Mars Here Comes Charlie AMHA/AMHR 2006 stallion $?? no sale

25. scratched

26.Legacy Farms To Infinity and Beyond AMHA 2006 stallion $235

27.Running Creeks Dots a Beauty AMHA/AMHR 2005 mare $800 no sale

28.Rimrock Ranch's Princess Glenna AMHR 2005 mare $300

29.scratched

30.Crescent's Sparkey's Cochise AMHA 2005 stallion $325

31.HFM King of the Hill AMHA/AMHR 2005 stallion $325

32.Rocking M Blues Charlie Pride AMHA/AMHR 2005 stallion $425

33.Rocking M RCs Remington Steele AMHA/AMHR 2005 gelding $400

34. DDD Little Misty AMHA/AMHR 2004 mare $1025

35.Lessleys Shadow Sheba AMHA/AMHR 2003 mare $450

36.HFM Tiny as a Rosebud AMHR 2004 mare $550

37.Running Creeks Precious Dominique AMHA/AMHR 2004 mare $1200 no sale

38.3 Ds Little Cookie AMHA/AMHR 2003 mare $700

39.Cheracotas Little Rose Bud AMHA/AMHR 1999 mare $625

40. DDDs Little Jumper AMHA/AMHR 2002 stallion $325

41.Roys Toy Snippets Ebony AMHA/AMHR 1994 stallion $?? no sale

42. Lucky 17 Super Chargers Apache Sun AMHA/AMHR 1997 stallion $550

43. BSR Little Robin AMHA/AMHR 1995 mare (bred) $625

44.Diamond Ls Misty AMHA 1990 mare with 2007 colt (bred)$?? no sale

45.S.L.S. Cheyene AMHR 1995 mare (very pregnant) $825

46.Shenandoah Little Jacks Selena AMHA/AMHR 1999 mare with 2007 colt $600

47.Pine Creeks Scarlet Lace AMHR 2002 mare (very pregnant) $975

48.Spragues Orion Royale Bobbi Jo AMHA/AMHR 1993 mare (bred) $1050

49.FWF Okie Blue Dancer AMHR 2002 mare $375

50. Doro Ridges Billys Cupid AMHA 2002 mare with 2007 filly (bred) $1200

51.GFX Super Chargers Rowdy Romeo AMHA 2000 stallion $350 no sale

52.Los Arboles Kool Skip AMHA 1997 stallion $350

53.Britt Helms Grande Remark AMHA 2000 stallion $450

54.Tahoss Sasparilla Penicolata AMHA 1995 mare $500

55.Lil Acres Foolish Pleasure AMHA 1999 mare (bred) $625

56.Rimrock Ranches Peaches and Cream AMHA/AMHR 1993 mare with 2007 colt (bred) $700 no sale

57,Star Oaks Mr Luckys Calamity Jane AMHA/AMHR 1997 mare (bred) $550

58. scratched

59.Circle M Fili Buster AMHA/AMHR 1992 mare with 2007 colt $1200

60.Foxfires Whiz Kid AMHR 2004 gelding $350

61.Britt Helm Ultra Firepower AMHA 2003 stallion $250

62. Soats Lil Le Leeta AMHA 1984 mare (bred) $550

63.Thompsons Painted Princess AMHA 2000 mare (bred) $?? no sale

64.Rimrockranchs Bonsais Buckin Around AMHA/AMHR 2002 mare (bred) $750

65.WF Haileys Princess AMHA 1992 mare (bred) $600

66.Charles Brewers Sweet Leilani AMHA 1993 mare $600

67.Mini Go Rounds Aces Adrian AMHA/AMHR 2002 mare $700

68. Seven R Allie Jo AMHA 2000 mare with 2007 filly $1150

69.Rim Rock Ranch's Montanas Sundance AMHA/AMHR 2004 stallion (sold twice)

1st $500-2nd $200

70.Running Creeks Little Bit O Magic AMHR 2003 stallion $400

71. Schmidts Line Star Golden Blaze AMHA/AMHR 1984 mare $200

72.Lazy Q's Precious Jewel AMHA/AMHR 1999 mare $900

73.Echo Falls Patty Cake AMHA 1990 mare with 2007 colt $500 no sale

74. scratched (deceased)

75.Rocking M Remingtons Hezall That AMHA/AMHR 2002 stallion $400

76.missed the name AMHA/AMHR 2003 mare (bred) $875

77.Kobecks Dolly Devil AMHA 1995 mare $500

78.A & B Chances Pretty Girl AMHA 2001 with 2007 colt $600

79.Lessleys Shadow Satin Doll AMHA 2002 mare $325

80.Stewart Farms Roy B AMHA 2004 stallion $200

81.Stewart Farms Junior AMHA 2005 stallion $275

82.Cade Aprils Stormin Thru AMHA stallion $100

83.Cade Fancy Free AMHA 2006 stallion $????

84.Cade Peach Delite AMHA 2006 stallion $175

85.Grade 2005 stallion $120 no sale


----------



## Davie (May 8, 2011)

It has been mentioned here that another auction was also on that date and that is true. The other auction has had the first weekend in May for 7 years now and the High Hopes sale moved some reason. We had very good attendance with lots of new faces.

Since I work for the other auction I'm not a liberty to list the sales prices but I can say that we had 62 Lots with only 2 that did not sell, most were mares, I believe only about 6-7 had foals at side, some were due to foal shortly, young mares, very few stallions, and several extremely nice geldings, 1 Jenny, 1 Jack and 2 mini mules. Had several excpetional show horses with proven show records and I belive 3 ASPC horses, 2 mare and 2 young stallions. Prices were about average for the last several years with the high selling horse around $700 and nothing sold for less than $135.00.

I sold 2 mare/foal packages, and a gelding and was a little disappointed in the prices but they did being the average for around here. I also picked up 2 very nice horses--a 2 yr old under 30" filly and a yearling ASPC colt, both who will be in the show ring in the near future if my knee surgeries allow.

I agree with Songcatcher, if you have not been to either of these sales how can you have an opinion on them based upon "around the watercooler" conversations. I have attended both sales for years and believe both have very good well attended sales. It is a shame that some consignors do not take the time to present the animal in a good light--clean, clipped (head & necked at the least) and expect high outcomes. It does not take that much time to clip or at the least give the animal a bath and a bridle path and presented clean.

If an animal is a little underweight I don't hold judgement as each animal is an individual--that animal may be an older animal or a broodmare that just weaned a foal--in saying that I would like to know the reason behind the lightweight if there is one -- bottom line is it could be the owner can no longer afford to care for the horse--therefore it is better to sell underweight then let them stay on the place and starve to death even though we do not like to see it.


----------



## manelyminis (May 9, 2011)

I have to TOTALLY AGREE with Songcatcher's description of the High Hopes Sales. I have been going there for many years and it is a VERY well run sale. Gene and Nancy Williams are completely professional and honest. There are always nice horses there if you just do your homework. Maybe some of them aren't well presented, clipped, groomed, etc. but as a buyer who does their homework, that sometimes makes the deal even better. Many very well known pedigrees from show horses and big name farms are in a lot of the horses at the High Hopes Sales. I have bought many very nice mares there who have had beautiful babies for me for years and I bought them at really affordable prices. I for one am glad they don't put it online because that means only those of us who go get the great deals.




Another thing, I have also been to lots of different horse sales and auctions and I can honestly say that the High Hopes Sale is the ONLY sale I have EVER been to where the bids don't get run up. Gene and Nancy run a very honest, professional sale. Not only that, your paperwork on the horses is always correct, and if there is some problem they will help to get it fixed.

Prices on all breeds of horses are very low right now because the economy is down, people are out of work, etc. And let's face it, horses are a luxury for most people. So naturally they are one of the first things to go when times get financially tough. Unfortunately, many people are having to get rid of their miniature horses right now even if that means selling them for extremely low prices at sales so they don't have to continue the expense of their upkeep. For those of us who can afford to hang in there until these bad times are over, that means we can now buy quality horses, with good pedigrees, at really low prices - even if that is at a horse sale.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (May 9, 2011)

I don't know the people who run it and have never been to the auction. I also don't know Kaykay. But I've been to plenty of auctions: macon, world sale, little king, reeces to name a few. And I would have to say that bases on public postings of prices over the last few years and the comments posted with those prices from people who were there, Kay didn't misrepresent anything. She also wasn't bashing the people that run this auction, at least I didn't read it that way.

In 2007, there were no quality horses to be found for $250 or $300. Horses were selling for 10 times that at auctions. Well, not at macon, unless it was a dwarf.


----------



## kaykay (May 9, 2011)

> I don't know the people who run it and have never been to the auction. I also don't know Kaykay. But I've been to plenty of auctions: macon, world sale, little king, reeces to name a few. And I would have to say that bases on public postings of prices over the last few years and the comments posted with those prices from people who were there, Kay didn't misrepresent anything. She also wasn't bashing the people that run this auction, at least I didn't read it that way.


Thank you so much for understanding what I was trying to say. I think due to sleep deprivation I am not putting my thoughts out clearly in type.


----------



## Candi (May 9, 2011)

kaykay said:


> I was not trying to offend anyone! I am not a big name farm etc.
> 
> And I did say that I am sure there were some good horses. Every auction has a mix of great, medicore etc.
> 
> Every year spring and fall I see people post prices from this auction and every time people say "oh my prices are way down" "you cant feed them for that" etc etc. Prices have never been great at this auction. I would never use this auctions prices as a guide of the market. You can read the posts yourself right here on LB as it has a pretty good archive of this auctions past prices. Just look how low the prices are in 2007 before the economy went south.


OK - from someone VERY far from OK - and will probably never see this auction... comments and observations.

While it "might" be true that this isn't a great auction (I have NO idea). Just from comparing the prior year's auction results - 07-09' it is OBVIOUS that prices have dropped substantially.

While at the time (07') the prices might not have been seemed great - they're higher than the last sale. Individually and overall.

Average price for 07' = $450-475 (both sales)

Average price for 08' = $440

Average price for 09' = $410

Last Sale average = $260


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 9, 2011)

disneyhorse said:


> Those are some very, very low prices! I hope some people see they can find minis for dirt cheap rather than breed a mare...
> 
> I did chuckle a bit at the edited names "WAcrapAS" I didn't figure it out at first. WAcrapAS is just funny to me
> 
> ...


Which horse was that? I have a horse from that farm. I have to put spaces between the letters on my avatar for him.

Sorry, I jsut looked at the list again and that horse has "Little" in front. Not the same farm.


----------

